# Super black or something else



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

This pair was marketed as super black orchid. I've noticed they are kind of brownish instead of the beautiful jet black I'm looking for. So what color ARE they?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep that's a Super Black. A Melano would have reddish tints to it usually and a Black Orchid has much more blue irid on them. 

Here are pics of the differences between all the black bettas. You've got good examples of Super Blacks so I won't post more of those.

Black Melano









Black Orchid. Much more blue on it. Blue extends to tail and between the membrane whereas Melano has limited blue on mostly the body.









And just for fun, this is a Black Copper.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Would they be ok for a breeding project? 

Yeah I always thought the melano had washed out edges  i LOVE that orchid


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely! They look like they're rearing to go already as well! They'd give you some great babies!
And yeah, he was one of the better orchids I could find haha!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks lil ^^ I've got to figure out where I'm putting the male if I buy them lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know much about your situation but it sounds like you would put the female with other fish? If not then just disregard this! But if you are, I do not suggest doing so with a breeding pair. You should keep them separate in heated 1-2.5 gallon jars/tanks or whatever you've got on you. This insures you have a place for them if something did go wrong in breeding. Also, females will not rejoin sororities after they've been bred, or at least, they really shouldn't. Breeding usually triggers much more aggression which can obviously lead to bad things if introduced into a sorority. I did it once successfully but she was an old gal and didn't care much about other fish, but she was definitely more aggressive than when she started out.

But ideally a breeding pair should be kept in jars/tanks that are easy to clean and with minimal decoration usually. You can certainly keep them in full tanks, that's totally optional. I'm just going on if you were getting into the full project is all. If you're just doing it for fun and experience, you can do it however you like ^_^ Just make sure you have room for the parents after they're done breeding ^_^


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've figured out how to get sorority girls to spawn ^^ I've had 2 girls successfully court a male after about a weeks isolation, the second girl actually spawned ( removed the first one due to being told she has X factor) and neither showed excessive aggression I know that may not always be the case and I'm prepared to remove any truly aggressive girls 

It takes a little more patience but I don't really mind


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

I have nothing to say except that I'm droooling over that Black Copper. Love.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He is beautiful ^^ I'm a sucker for blue and if I find it true green  copper has such pretty color refraction


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, I don't mean getting them to spawn, I'm talking about reintegrating them into the sorority. They'll usually go peaceful at first and then show their aggression later when you least expect it. Sometimes it's not straight aggression either but bad bullying and you'll see it in the other girls. Yeah, no problem getting them to spawn, that's the easy part lol.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have gallon jars for emergencies  I've been really careful with them I think my largest girl intimidates others lol


----------

